# Hurry! Auction going on right now!



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

and you can even bid on an adorable sock monkey costume like the one Riki wore on Halloween! But you gotta go there to bid and win!http://2012auctionhri.homestead.com/index.html


----------



## StarrLhasa (Jun 6, 2010)

That really is adorable, Linda!

Just a reminder that not all the items are solely for Havies - there are things for humans, and any breed enjoys the toys and goodies that are offered this year.

Please feel free to crosspost and share the link for the Auction, thanks everyone!
http://2012auctionhri.homestead.com/index.html


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Right on Linda, bargoons galore.:whoo:


----------



## Miss Paige (Apr 4, 2008)

brianrey,
They are not used items-there are all kinds of things-toys for dogs-bowls-and the list goes on-there are neat items for humans-I am posting the address-go have a look and you will see all the really neat things. And all monies raised from this auction goes back to the care of the HRI (Havanese Rescue Inc) dogs.
http://2012auctionhri.homestead.com/index.html


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

bump


----------



## StarrLhasa (Jun 6, 2010)

*Black Friday Exclusives!*

Besides many unique items for our fluffy little ones, there are a lot of wondrous things for their people, too! You may find just the right thing for that special person - or dog - on your holiday list.

Be sure to check out the Black Friday Exclusives!

http://2012auctionhri.homestead.com/index.html

Please cross-post & share!

Love, kisses, and wags,
The 41 current foster dogs in the care of Havanese Rescue Inc.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

good stuff Starr, everyone keeps out bidding me, I'll have to silence them. lol


----------



## Miss Paige (Apr 4, 2008)

The Black Friday Specials are being posted as I type. Check them out-super items. Know I am going to be bidding on a couple ASAP.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

you go girl lol


----------



## StarrLhasa (Jun 6, 2010)

*Please Share: How it Works: Final Bidding at HRI Auction*

*How it Works: Final Bidding at HRI Auction
*

*From Laura, HRI Auctioneer:*

I sure would appreciate it if you would share this with your lists/groups/individuals who are participating in the auction so they'll know what to expect tomorrow afternoon.

During the last hours of the auction, especially the last 15 minutes, bids arrive much faster than I could ever process them. My first priority is to record bids and update the website as often/quickly as possible, so I can only stop to answer questions if there's a break in the action.

It usually takes a few hours to record those few hundred bids on my spreadsheet. Once that's done, I excuse myself for a cuppa tea and a short break.

I then begin the process of reviewing every bid submitted during auction week to ensure that my spreadsheet is accurate. I contact the folks who are tied for items and ask them to break the tie.

The names of the winning bidders are announced on the website on Sunday evening. On Mon/Tues, I send everyone an email listing the items they've won and the amount to send to HRI.

So, in light of what's going on behind the scenes during the final frenzy - as those who've participated in past auctions know - when it comes to placing your final bids, you simply take your best guess at the $ amount you believe will win the item and keep fingers and paws crossed. I would also suggest that bidding in dollars and odd cents may help you avoid ending up in tied bids.

If anyone is bidding on multiple items (and I know who you are LOL), if you'd like to know where you currently stand bid-wise, drop me a line (before the final rush, please) and I'll gladly send it to you.

Thanks so much, everyone, for your enthusiastic participation in the auction - it can only mean good things for the Havanese we all love.

Laura
Shadow & Kidget

*****************************************************

Laura's e-mail address is [email protected] (that's letter l, casino, number 1 @ comcast.net)

http://2012auctionhri.homestead.com/index.html

p.s. This is Havi is Southern California where he is waiting for his furever home:


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*Riki doesn't come with the costume*

I just want to be absolutely clear...because Riki is beyond priceless...if you bid on the sock monkey costume, you get the costume...not my Riki. I know that many of you adore him as he is always jumping on your lap and giving you kisses...but just know that he is mine no matter how much money I wish to raise for HRI. However, if you get the sock monkey outfit, your dog will be as cute as he is! And the outfit I have donated is new! And there is also another one on page 10, which is another new costume...the dragon! So bid away!

And the wonderful things there...jewelry, sweaters, television, kindle, books, hand-made objects, art, toys...and so much more...but you cannot win unless you go there and check it out and bid!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Linda, that's so sweet. Good for you.


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*so many cute things available!*

There are so many neat things available...think of the wonderful holiday gifts. No worrying about Black Friday crowds!

I work in retail, and believe me...today I am home as part of my vacation before the next big rush!

the needs of HRI have never been greater...as the breed continues to get more popular while at the same time the economy has made it impossible for a few to keep their beloved pets...aren't you glad HRI is there?


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

:whoo:I won what I wanted, did you???:whoo:


----------



## dale123 (Nov 30, 2012)

What products are being offered at the auction. Are the all used or contain fresh items? And as mention that some items are for humans too, can you specify what range of products are available exclusively for people?

___________________
denver paper shredding


----------



## StarrLhasa (Jun 6, 2010)

I won what I bid on as well.

Dale123, the Auction has ended for this year. Some of the items were gently used, but most of the items were new. Check it out next October/November.


----------

